# Menards kayaks



## fishwendel2 (Nov 19, 2007)

Not sure if anyone lurking around on this forum is looking for a kayak under $200 but Menards still has them in stock for $199. I bought one for my son earlier this year and he has "beat the heck out of it "dragging thru low water and it's still in great shape.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

If it gets him on the water, makes him happy, and works with your budget then yeah! I borrowed a friends "el cheapest they sell at dicks" ( i wannt say you could get it for 169 or 179 then use a 20 off coupon) a couple years ago (the kind some on here say to avoid, splits at seams, etc etc etc) and it was fine. Can i tell a difference bw it and my current dirigo 106? Easily. Did it git er done though? Heck yeah. Figure it gets used 20 times and if each time is worth $5 then its paid for. 40 times and each times is worth $2.50 then its paid for, etc, etc, etc. Have fun. The way i see it is just having a yak, any yak is 90% of it. The other 10% is icing on the cake. Heck before that i went through 3 coleman inflatable yaks over 4-5 years i got at wally world for $10 on clearance. Those were the days.....towards the end there were always at least one, if not 2 or 3 of the air bladders that went out. I had a blast though. Sometimes it got so pathetic (like id be down to a single bladder out of 5 that didnt leak) that it was laughable. Take that puppy out. Looks pretty nice and better than the dicks "el cheapest".


----------



## radar3321 (Feb 27, 2012)

My cheap 200 buck otter sport 9'6" yak is awesome. Finally got it set up for fishing and been using it for two years to hunt out of. Looked at slot more expensive ones, but budget didn't allow. I love it and have no plans to get another. I love them cheap ones. Just my two cents.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

Menards had that on sale a few months ago for $169. It gets pretty good reviews.


----------



## fishwendel2 (Nov 19, 2007)

Yep...I got one when they were $169. Came with a paddle too...can not beat that. It does not compare to my Tarpon but to a a 14 year old...its the best boat out there


----------

